# The germans are clearly preparing for a war on their own soil



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

THE GERMANS ARE CLEARLY PREPARING FOR A WAR ON THEIR OWN SOIL
SEPTEMBER 11, 2016 | JOSHUA KRAUSE | THE DAILY SHEEPLE | 3,703 VIEWS
bundeswehr
There have been several alarming developments in Germany over the past few weeks. For the first time since the end of the Cold War, the German government has told its citizens to begin stockpiling food and water. And not long after announcing that, the government suggested that they may bring back the draft, which was abolished in 2011 after it was deemed to be archaic and unnecessary.
Initially the government was reluctant to bluntly spell out exactly why they wanted to bring back conscription or why their citizens should start stockpiling necessities. But based on some of the reports that have come from the German government since then, it’s obvious that they’re preparing terrorist attacks. And not the kind of run of the mill attacks that Germany has seen over the summer. It seems like Germany is preparing for the kind of terror attacks that could break down their society.
For instance, the German military admitted in August that dozens of Islamic extremists had infiltrated the armed forces. However, that’s nothing compared to what Germany’s interior minister recently admitted.
Speaking in an interview with Bild newspaper, Thomas de Maiziere said there were currently at least 520 “potential attackers” in the country, which has been on edge since two Islamic State-inspired attacks in July.
He said another 360 “relevant” people were known to police because of their close proximity to the potential attackers.
Many Germans fear that fighters belonging to the Islamic State jihadist group could have slipped into Germany with the roughly one million of refugees from Syria, North Africa and Asia who arrived last year.
“The terror threat now stems from foreign hit teams as well as fanatical lone wolves in Germany,” de Maiziere said in the interview ahead of the 15th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks in the United States, which were partly coordinated from Germany.
And when you think about it, 520 could very well be a conservative estimate. The German government allowed over a million refugees into its borders. For all we know there could be well over a thousand of these lunatics lurking in Germany.
In any case, you have wonder what the German government is going to do about this threat. If a dozen terrorists decided to coordinate several attacks in a short period of time, it could disrupt the whole country for days. But if Germany is bombarded with hundreds of terror attacks, it could lead to a total breakdown of society. That’s probably why the German government is getting ready for the day when they may have to deploy their soldiers domestically.
MAINZ, Germany — Germany is preparing to train troops to be deployed within its borders for the first time since World War II amid fears of terrorist attacks.
The country’s armed forces will hold joint drills with police early next year, officials confirmed.
Authorities stress that counterterrorism measures will primarily remain the responsibility of police.
However, the potential for large-scale attacks have made the use of German military assets “conceivable, even probable,” according to Lt. Gen. Martin Schelleis, the Bundeswehr’s chief of joint support services.
Obviously, Germany is preparing for something big and messy on their own soil. The only question that remains, is will their society prevail after it’s all said and done?

It's gonna take the 4th Reich to exterminate this problem....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes. Pretty danged scary. Liberals are crazy.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Meanwhile our own government wants to ban prepping,WTF!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Meanwhile our own government wants to ban prepping,WTF!


And WE want to Ban them....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This should serve as a reminder to every one that liberalism ALWAYS produces the exact opposite of its stated intent.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Germans have botched it with the Muslims, and they have let into Germany, men who want to destroy it. I suppose they will handle it, but it will be at a price, there are bound to be shootouts and bombings. And, there will be more trucks used to run over crowds of people.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Read a story two days ago....thousands of isis fighters "missing".

The fear is they have gone to Syria and then Turkey and then....Europe.



> EXCLUSIVE - Alarm as Thousands of Islamic State Fighters in Syria, Iraq 'Missing'


EXCLUSIVE ? Alarm as Thousands of Islamic State Fighters in Syria, Iraq ?Missing?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There has been recent suppression of right wing protesters.

The question must be, are they putting together a larger army to put down a right wing revolt???

At every turn Mz. Angus Mucus has pushed down complaints and ignored the "culture enrichers" crimes,

threatened prosecution of the complainers.

People are afraid to leave their homes because of roving gangs of "enrichers".


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the fanatical muslims, . . . run head long into the fanatical Germans, . . . 

My personal opinion is the ********* will not make out too well.

My Germanic ancestors were some pretty tough people, . . . WW1 and WW2 proved and showed that.

Them ********* better just cash in their German EBT cards, . . . be cool, . . . and not make a fuss.

They REALLY will not like the alternative.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Once upon a time, the muslims were forced out of Europe after they invaded.

Now, they are invited in.

Very strange.

Their technology has changed...their attire has changed...their weapons have changed...

Their motives have not.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just think , it's starting here at a slow pace . Who know how many are all ready here , just waiting to strike . Be ready and keep your eyes open and ears listening , LOCK & LOAD . Remember " gun control = being able to hit your target " .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Once upon a time, the muslims were forced out of Europe after they invaded.
> 
> Now, they are invited in.
> 
> ...


You are mostly correct, . . . last time I passed one, . . . he/she/it had not changed it's attire or bathed since they left Europe, . . . or at least it smelled that way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

we better hope nothing happens in Germany or any other part of Europe until next year - until the door can be slammed shut .... if there's any major trouble - the country in question - possibly along with other euro countries - are going to start deporting ....

give you one guess what Obammy would do ....


----------



## alexamoretti (Sep 8, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> we better hope nothing happens in Germany or any other part of Europe until next year - until the door can be slammed shut .... if there's any major trouble - the country in question - possibly along with other euro countries - are going to start deporting ....
> 
> give you one guess what Obammy would do ....


Ah, hell. I just realized what your saying. That's like millions of Islamist immigrants, and little to no vetting.

Weather the storm Germany, at least until January.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

alexamoretti said:


> Ah, hell. I just realized what your saying. That's like millions of Islamist immigrants, and little to no vetting.
> 
> Weather the storm Germany, at least until January.
> 
> if Norway or Sweden loaded up a ship with deported Muslims today - you have any doubt Obammy would have that ship docking at Ellis Island - personally welcoming them to the US - promoting the whole immigration PR stunt - shipping them out across the country to the states that need a "lesson" in minorities ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just in case we have any newbies who are not well educated on the ways of islam;

Islam is a Geo-Political Ideology of world domination made up of two groups; one that wants to convert and one that wants to kill/enslave all non muslimes. The ones that want to convert are willing to fund those who want to kill/enslave. 

Germany/Europe has invited these murderers into their country and the current administration in the US seems intent to do the same.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Europe is on the brink and we continue to step up the pace allowing our soil to be invaded. Make no mistake, it's an invasion and the bleeding heart liberals will only realize the colossal error in judgment only as their damn fool head is being separated from their damn fool bodies. We will be fighting these bastards in our streets, in our neighborhoods, in our towns.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

At the risk of repeating things..I told yall what my cute little well traveled beer drinking fraulein palette said about what would happen if the muzzies got over frisky in der Fadderland..she say.."Well the polezi will just kill them all." She seemed pretty authoratative about that. Guess we will see how good was her accuracy. Let us hope.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> If the fanatical muslims, . . . run head long into the fanatical Germans, . . .
> 
> My personal opinion is the ********* will not make out too well.
> 
> ...


Different Generations these Germans were brought up to be tame, aka pussies.


----------

